# Just did a search... hmmm



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Just did a search- and couldnt find anything but a bunch of stuff about mitsubishi's on the forum. But would it be cost efficient to chage the housing on my Garret T25 with a a/r 80...? Im looking for around 245-260 at the wheels (with other mods not just the turbo)... Let me know whats up. 

-Joe


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're not gonna make that much hp with a T25.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> Just did a search- and couldnt find anything but a bunch of stuff about mitsubishi's on the forum. But would it be cost efficient to chage the housing on my Garret T25 with a a/r 80...? Im looking for around 245-260 at the wheels (with other mods not just the turbo)... Let me know whats up.
> 
> -Joe


The easier more cost effective solution is to use a T28.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks guys, anyone els?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well the T25 may spool faster and give you more tq sooner but if you're talking about peak power then yeah what Wes said.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Joe, keep the T25 as it is for now. We gotta talk about your turbo plans dude. I completely forgot about your project. Hit me up on AIM or call me.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

thanks harris... 


p.s. i might be able to make it up to the meet on the 1st. if i can find someone to follow up (and if "GOOD"YEAR ever gets me my F$&^ing car back!!) :balls:


----------



## hazar_ser (Feb 17, 2003)

chimmike said:


> you're not gonna make that much hp with a T25.


Why not? I've seen T25 cars put out 255, 262 and 278whp, the last being dougnosser's car, dynoed by Andreas, Ill find the video and post it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, with cams, and pushing the life limits of the turbo. One won't last long at the boost required for that.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

This is the project list as of now
JWT S3 Cams
JGY Fuel Rail
NISMO FPR
50lb injectors
JWT ECU
FMIC
N20 IC Sprayer
50shot wet nitrous
Ported and polished intake manifold
Bored throttle body
ported and polished Garret T25 
BB manifold. 

There are some other odds and ends that i prolly didnt list, but those are the major hits of the project. Id like to hit AROUND 250 (+- 5) w/o the nitrous... nitrous will be for track use only... am i still not likely to hit 245-255 with that set up?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> Just did a search- and couldnt find anything but a bunch of stuff about mitsubishi's on the forum. But would it be cost efficient to chage the housing on my Garret T25 with a a/r 80...? Im looking for around 245-260 at the wheels (with other mods not just the turbo)... Let me know whats up.
> 
> -Joe


there is no such thing as a .80 t25 housing, you mean .86?

Mike


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Whats this?... 










A/R .80










(^this is just my favorite pic i had to post it^)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you should go with the S4s instead of the S3s


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

i hear the S4's idle like its no one business, and that the S3's are better when going Turbo... any of this true?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually its quite the opposite...the S4s are great with turbo......have you done any reading over on sr20forum? You'd have your answers 

the S4s don't idle perfectly, but I've heard they're still pretty smooth


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thats where i heard that S3's are better on turbo... hmm ill prolly go S4 then, they all cost the same and the S4 dus deliver more powe up high... I just want/need to get this turbo and fuel stuff in.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah.......if I were going turbo and gettin cams (and not any C series) I'd definitely get the S4s....or possibly those S5s that are comin out soon


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

XsjadoTwin11 said:


> Whats this?...
> 
> A/R .80
> 
> ...


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

i made 250whp with a 2.5" DP and 60mm=2.38" greddy. Since put on a 3" and probably making 255-260. t25, S3s. With a t28, you'll probably get up to 280-290. The t25 is pretty much maxed at 250-260. If I did it again, well, i'd get the gti-r mani and gt28rs turbo, or t28 on a budget.


----------

